

Wright Brothers' YC Application (early 1802) - chug2k
https://medium.com/@chug2k/wright-brother-s-yc-application-921fb67fde7d

======
cryrivers
Well I'm impressed. From bicycles to planes back then. Paypal to cars to
rockets today.

